# Strange problem with Flash2Pass



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

I installed a Flash2Pass garage door opener system on my 325i. It's worked flawlessly for months.

Recently, though, it's been failing to close the door when I leave the house some mornings. I've checked the wire connections and they're fine. 

Here's the wierd part: The only times it's failed to work are closing the door in the morning. It's never failed to open the door at night. It's never failed to close the door later in the day. 

My wife has found the same thing. She's had it fail twice, both times were trying to close the door in the morning. 

Any ideas?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KevinH said:


> I installed a Flash2Pass garage door opener system on my 325i. It's worked flawlessly for months.
> 
> Recently, though, it's been failing to close the door when I leave the house some mornings. I've checked the wire connections and they're fine.
> 
> ...


Interesting. Where exactly is the transmitter located in the vehicle?


----------



## mzilla (Feb 18, 2006)

*safety sensors*

If your garage door opener has optical safety sensors that detect objects and/or people, they could be the culprit. In the morning, check to see whether or not the sun is shining on one of these sensors (usually mounted near the bottom of travel on each garage door rail). If the sun is shining on the sensor it can prevent it from seeing the beam from its companion. A short length (say 2-3 inches) of PVC attached to the sensor as a shield will usually get around this problem.

Good luck!

Don


----------



## KevinH (Jan 2, 2006)

Tom, the transmitter is located on the left front of the vehicle, cable-tied to the post that holds the air filter.

I don't think it's the optical sensor since this only occurs when I leave for work in the morning and it's usually pitch dark out. However, maybe the motion sensing outdoor light I have near the garage door is causing the problem. Oh, wait, that can't be it. If the garage door fails to close due to an obstruction breaking the light beam, the overhead light flashes indicating a blocked door.

Thanks.


----------

